# micro switch hymer B774



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

Hi 
before I get into pulling everything apart can anybody give advice on where abouts of the micro switch for the tap in the kitchen area (hymer B774 standard fit) might be, I have read some old threads from last year which seem to suggest I might need a new tap  

many thanks

Paul


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Not too sure but if its anything like the taps in my van, the microswitch is under the tap lever


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

owl129 said:


> Hi
> before I get into pulling everything apart can anybody give advice on where abouts of the micro switch for the tap in the kitchen area (hymer B774 standard fit) might be, I have read some old threads from last year which seem to suggest I might need a new tap
> 
> many thanks
> ...


Hi

You should be able to just pull off the tap lever. The switch should now be visable. Hopefully it may just be a break in the wire(s) which you may be able to repair, or you can just replace the switch.

I had to change our tap as i was unable to get a microswitch...we were in Luxembourg. I bought and fitted a new tap, and to be honest, it wasn't that difficult and only took a couple of hours.

Good Luck

Doug


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I tried replacing the microswitch but the wires kept getting snagged when I came to screw the large flat nut down. It ended up stripping the wire insulation and shorting the live which put the pump on permanent.

It was worth buying a new tap after all the hassle.

Johnny F


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Paul, you dont say which tap it is you actually have.

I'm not sure if the switches are available separately from Hymer. They'll be stock part somewhere but finding one might be difficult. I thought that the switch on my tap here had developed a fault but a sharp edge inside the tap had severed the wires.

To dissasemble, the tap operating lever is unscrewed & then the plastic cap/trim is removed. You can then see & remove the microswitch & it will then be apparent if the wires are damaged. For me removing the switch in situ was impossible as the wires were held firm inside the tap body. So the tap had to come out. If you can source a switch you'll have to cut the crimp terminals off of the old switch & pull the wires through, then feed the wires from the new switch back the other way.

My tap's not very well thought out as the switch & its wires are moved every time the tap goes from hot to cold.

I hope some of this helps but I suspect you may end up buying a new tap.

Dave.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

What is actually wrong with the tap?


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

Batch said:


> What is actually wrong with the tap?


It will not switch the pump I must mention taht while on holiday i had to change the pump but the tap worked after that for about a day then stopped , which is why I suspect the micro switch, if I switch another tap on I can get water from this one but thats not ideal

Paul


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

davesport said:


> Paul, you dont say which tap it is you actually have.
> 
> I'm not sure if the switches are available separately from Hymer. They'll be stock part somewhere but finding one might be difficult. I thought that the switch on my tap here had developed a fault but a sharp edge inside the tap had severed the wires.
> 
> ...


yes that is the one (matt) I will have to look at it today, can I order from the web site you sent and if so any idea what the deliver times are?

many thanks

Paul


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Give these guys a ring

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

Steve F


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

owl129 said:


> davesport said:
> 
> 
> > Paul, you dont say which tap it is you actually have.
> ...


Hi Paul

If yours is the tap in the link...then please don't try to pull the top off as suggested in my earlier post :roll:

Mine is an older Hymer (1998).....and the taps are repairable...ish :wink:

Doug


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

owl129 said:


> yes that is the one (matt) I will have to look at it today, can I order from the web site you sent and if so any idea what the deliver times are?
> 
> many thanks
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

Unfortunately you cannot order from the Movera website. Only dealers can. 
I notice that you are in Lincolnshire. I use Camper UK, North Hykeham to order my hymer bits from Movera, and they are cheaper than Broonfools.

Camper UK Speak to John in the accessory shop, quoting the part No from the Movera catalogue......... if unsuccessful at O'Learys.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Paul I've no idea what the delivery times are.

You could try the place in the link or CC Meier

I'm sure your tap will be available in the UK but where from & at what price I've no eye deer.

Why not take it apart & have a look inside ? It might be (easily) fixable.

As an aside. I fitted a momentary switch under the sink into the pump circuit. If any of the tap switches fail when I'm away I can use this switch to make the pump operate.

D.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

That's a good link Dave, certainly worth knowing about.

Paul, I don't understand German, but here is the page you might need, on the link that Dave posted.

Taps

Jock.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

If you do a Google for CCmeier there'll be a translate option beside the linky. Vor sprung Durch, Achtung Spitfire :lol: 

D.


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

many thanks for all the advice and the web sites, I have now fixed the problem it was a broken wire in the tap head which fortunately I could get to without taking the main tap off. the advice about a extra switch for the pump is good and i will look into putting one in

once again many thanks to all   

Paul


----------

